# Molly being sent to a specialist



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

As you all know,Molly has been diagnosed with auto immune hemolytic anemia,she has not done well over the weekend. She has just laid here. The vet called with more test results and is sending her to a specialist tomorrow. Vet said the test were worse. I"m really scared. What if they have to keep her.she hasn't been away from us not one day in 8 years. They told hubby on the phone they may have to keep her.i know I"m going to cry infrint of these people!i think they will do a blood transfusion. I"m scared.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw!! So sorry! Praying for the best. Try to be strong for Miss Molly!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so sorry. I hope everything goes okay with the specialist. My thoughts are with you and Molly...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope the specialist can come up with a plan to make her life more livable. If she needs to stay, be strong. You want everything done to help her.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with the others.

Cry in front of whoever you want. You love her and she is yours, so you have that right.

You know how we all say, "I'd do anything for her!"? Well, this is it. If she has to stay you are doing what is right for her-even if it is hard for you.

Will be awaiting an update as you can. In the meantime, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your girl! I am sending hope and good wishes your way. Please keep us updated as you are able.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Good healing thoughts are being sent to little Molly!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I am so sorry. Sending good thoughts your way. I hope she gets better soon. I don't know much about anemia, but my granny has it, and she takes shots daily. Seems to help her. If they have to keep her, its for the best. Kiss Molly for me.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

C'mon now, you've got us all here rooting for you and sending the little one love, prayers, thoughts, healing light etc .... you just go ahead and have a few tears if that's what you're feeling, don't try & be anything. These guys/gals are human, guaranteed they'll go the extra mile when they see/feel the love you have for her.

Hints: Don't drive until you've stopped crying (an obvious one) and take a little notepad & pen to make notes so you don't forget anything they say if hubby is not going to be with you as your other ears.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sheila, so sorry Molly is not doing well. Like others have said, you are human with great love for your Molly--cry if you need to, but know you are doing what is best for her. Give her big hugs from all of us and keep us posted. We are praying and sending best wishes.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sending prayers your way and I hope she will improve with all the good care she will be getting......my thoughts are with you and your little girl.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts your way. X


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you every one for the prayers,and encouraging words.The specialist is 2 1/2 hours away so we have a long drive ahead of us.I'm glad my husband is going with me.He's very good about that.Will update later today


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Molly. I hope they are able to help her.

Dee is right. You go ahead and cry. We all hate to cry in front of others, it makes us feel weak. But it shows that we have compasion! A true feeling for someone! 

Another good point Dee made, even with your husband there, take a pad and take notes! You will be so upset, you won't remember anything! 

Take care and trust that she will be in good hands!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sheila, I'm so sorry! Sending good thoughts to you and Molly. You cry as much as you want! I almost cried yesterday when we took Gemma to get her nails trimmed because they took her in the back room alone and I felt bad that we had to leave her for just a few minutes. You have every right to cry in this situation! I hope the specialist is able to help Molly.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

You all are in my thoughts and Prayers. God's will she will be OK.


----------

